# Great day on the ice



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

The weather was amazing! Too bad the fishing was not.  We were on strawberry to see the sun come up. no wind and 35 degrees by the time we left at 10:30 and only one bite. Picked my son up from school and hit AF harbor for 2 hours and didn't even get a bite. I am an amazing fisherman!

ice at strawberry was 6-8 inches and Af was 8". Looks like I missed the good fishing.

Better luck and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There will be better days, catching wise. At least you got out of the inversion for a while. I haven't heard good news coming from AF harbor, but others at UL are providing some action.


----------

